# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - motherboard =

## edspace

Motherboard = Pllaka mëmë? karta mëmë? pllaka amë?

----------


## Borix

Motherboard => Qarku Kryesor/Qendror

----------


## edspace

Fjala qark më duket tepër e përgjithshme; mund të përdoret për çdo pajisje elektrike dhe ka një kuptim abstrakt, llogjik më shumë se fizik. Përkthimi fjalë për fjalë është "Pllaka\Karta Mëmë" por dhe "Pllaka Amë" më duket e përshtatshme. Këto përkthime e identifikojnë më mirë se përkthimi Qarku Qendror.

----------

